# What to put on the front of a kubota 9540



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a inverted blower on the back that seems that it will kick butt , but I want to put something on the front. I would like to put a blizzard 8611 on the front with the blower on back. What is peoples thoughts. Also I would like to get a pusher for it also I know she will push a ten footer saw videos of a 7040 with a ten footer push a full box the length of a lowes parking lot do you all think she will handle a 12 footer or am I asking for trouble I want this machine to be as productive as possible. She will be doing a hoa with 159 driveways then will go next door and help dirty jersey with another hoa with 125 driveways he will be running a 863 with 8 or 10 foot box these driveways are all fairly small about 20x 30 how long will a driveway take with the kubota. I know I am asking a lot of questions but just want some answers thank u all in advance and I will put 200 bucks down that I will run circles around you dirty jersey lol


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Do u have a fel? Look into the kage systems, but the blizzard should be a good combo


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont own a tractor...but I would think adding a front attachment is going to seriously limit the agility/manuverability of the tractor while doing tight hoa drives like you described.......Especially if its wider than the blower!


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

snocrete;1399478 said:


> I dont own a tractor...but I would think adding a front attachment is going to seriously limit the agility/manuverability of the tractor while doing tight hoa drives like you described.......Especially if its wider than the blower!


I agree 100% unless the pusher can be quickly removed and then reinstalled when it is needed. I find that even with a bucket on on loader driveways a more difficult I can't imaine what a 10-12 foot pusher would be like.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

we have a kubota m7040 that has an ebling on the back and a blizzard plow on the front mounted right to the frame. Ebling makes the mount for the blizzard also. I personally don't feel that it limits maneuverability.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

grsp;1400015 said:


> we have a kubota m7040 that has an ebling on the back and a blizzard plow on the front mounted right to the frame. Ebling makes the mount for the blizzard also. I personally don't feel that it limits maneuverability.


I would think this is completely different? Your talking plows on both ends, and the ebling is probably "close" to twice the width of the blizzard. Plus, isnt a 9540 a longer/wider machine than a 7040??

BTW, that sounds like a nice setup grsp!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I've wrestled with that question to, and really I dont think having a plow on the front is a good idea while blowing resi. Narrow streets, cars parked across from the driveway, etc... no room, and more risk of accidents. If you have a quick attach system so you can drop it for a few hours, then put it on when you're done blowing I think that would be the best solution.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Why are you even worried isn't like 50 outside during the day buy you guys


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Kage System for the front. The more i see those the more impressed i am and the more i want one.


----------

